# Jeff Loomis = ENGL now.



## Carrion (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, according to his gear section:

* J e f f L o o m i s . c o m * - Gear

"GUITARS:
Schecter Guitars
Gibson Guitars
Warmoth Guitar

GUITAR PICKUPS:
EMG Pickups

AMPS | CABS:
*Engl Amps*
Line 6 Pod Pro

EFFECTS | PEDALS:
Digitech

STRINGS:
Ernie Ball

GUITAR PICKS:
Jim Dunlop

ETC.:
Coffin Cases"


----------



## Jerich (Aug 29, 2007)

i am sure after KRANK Has fell appart and went out of Business, everyone who is leaving the company right now. Since he heard Chris broderick playing his on tour with him/nevermore he knew it would be a good choice?


----------



## Marko (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow man, you're fast 

08/29/07 - Jeff has a new endorsement with Engl Amps! Congrats, Jeff!


----------



## Vince (Aug 29, 2007)

Jerich said:


> i am sure after KRANK Has fell appart and went out of Business, everyone who is leaving the company right now.



 

Krank amps is going out of business? That's news to me.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

Vince said:


> Krank amps is going out of business? That's news to me.



+1


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

about damn time loomis got endorsed by a good amp company.


----------



## Zer0 (Aug 29, 2007)

Schecter + ENGL + Loomis = Godlike sounds!


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 29, 2007)

He probably got sick of Broderick's ENGLs drowning out his Krankenstein at gigs/rehearsals. Hopefully he got an a Savage, SE, Invader, etc.


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 29, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 29, 2007)

Krank going out of business? Good. Now I don't have to see their ugly ass ads plastered on the back and every other page of every guitar mag.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 29, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> He probably got sick of Broderick's ENGLs drowning out his Krankenstein at gigs/rehearsals. Hopefully he got an a Savage, SE, Invader, etc.



 I was thinking the same when I saw the title:

"Wonder if he's tired of Broderick's amp kicking his ass up and down the stage"


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 29, 2007)

I read this on his blog on Myspace, pretty sweet. Can't wait to hear the new tones...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet 

It will be quite interesting to hear an album recorded with all Engl guitars (that is if they record with them the whole time)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 29, 2007)

This is awesome. Dude deserves every inch of that. \m/


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 29, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Sweet
> 
> It will be quite interesting to hear an album recorded with all Engl guitars (that is if they record with them the whole time)



If they work with a real producer, they hopefully will. Y'know, someone who won't force them to use his amps and tones.


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah im glad he made the switch, i have only been telling him to go to engl since forever haha!!
then again, he DID make the krankenstein sound godly live, so probably anything he plays through will sound good!


----------



## Groff (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank god that bandwagon trend is over.

And at least he didn't go to Randall like a lot of the Krank users did. (nothing against randall or anything)

When I played a Krank, it was cool... But I still like the sound of a mesa, or an old revved up JCM800


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 29, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> If they work with a real producer, they hopefully will. Y'know, someone who won't force them to use his amps and tones.



 

I'm sure the next album will kill. Just like its killing me right now because its taking so damn long to come out


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2007)

Dude, he could have moved to Crate and I would have been happy.


----------



## Alpo (Aug 30, 2007)

That's awesome news!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 30, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Thank god that bandwagon trend is over.



 What would you call engl then? Not saying that they dont sound good (better than the krankenstein in my opinion), but there is a massive surge towards engl.

I think its just from the fact that there are alot more amp companies (bigger ones anyway) that are coming up. Hell, in the last year engl, madison, diamond, macko, ect have started becoming names that alot of people mentioning. So I think people are just happy get something other than the marshall/mesa, or drop assloads of money on a bogner.


----------



## Vince (Aug 30, 2007)

noodles said:


> Dude, he could have moved to Crate and I would have been happy.



Dude, say what you will about the majority of the Crate line, but the Blue Voodoo 120 watt head is fucking crisp for metal. It's a badass amplifier.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 30, 2007)

Vince said:


> Dude, say what you will about the majority of the Crate line, but the Blue Voodoo 120 watt head is fucking crisp for metal. It's a badass amplifier.



It's up to personal taste of course, but based on what I know of Dave I doubt he likes the BV120. It's so incredibly scooped sounding, there's almost no way to dial in any decent mids. I personally found the Blue Voodoo to sound and react a lot like a Krank actually. Granted, part of that could be the awfulness that is the matching Crate cab, but still. 

I don't think they sound that bad alone, but in a 2 guitar band they usually get completely dominated (especially if the other amp is a genuine tube amp). The Crates just don't cut very well in my experience.


----------



## loktide (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 30, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> What would you call engl then? Not saying that they dont sound good (better than the krankenstein in my opinion), but there is a massive surge towards engl.
> 
> I think its just from the fact that there are alot more amp companies (bigger ones anyway) that are coming up. Hell, in the last year engl, madison, diamond, macko, ect have started becoming names that alot of people mentioning. So I think people are just happy get something other than the marshall/mesa, or drop assloads of money on a bogner.



I think there is a surge towards engl at the moment because they are getting a reputation for being awesome amplifiers, and among the best of the 'newer' manufacturers. As opposed to krank going round with briefcases of cash bribing people to joing them


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 30, 2007)

I can't fuckin wait to hear this thing on the new album! And it increases Engl gas...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 30, 2007)

I jumped on the bandwagon then 

But really, these are sick sounding amps. I adore my powerball


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 30, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> What would you call engl then? Not saying that they dont sound good (better than the krankenstein in my opinion), but there is a massive surge towards engl.
> 
> I think its just from the fact that there are alot more amp companies (bigger ones anyway) that are coming up. Hell, in the last year engl, madison, diamond, macko, ect have started becoming names that alot of people mentioning. So I think people are just happy get something other than the marshall/mesa, or drop assloads of money on a bogner.



Engl is not a bandwagon tredn since they've been around since the eighties. It's just that they are German amps and only recently got their reputation outside of the country. Now people realize how awesome they are.


----------



## maccayoung (Aug 30, 2007)

Loserchief said:


> Engl is not a bandwagon tredn since they've been around since the eighties. It's just that they are German amps and only recently got their reputation outside of the country. Now people realize how awesome they are.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 30, 2007)

Good point...


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 30, 2007)

noodles said:


> Dude, he could have moved to Crate and I would have been happy.



 I was actually waiting for him to jump over to Randall at any time. This is great, though!


----------



## Groff (Aug 30, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I was actually waiting for him to jump over to Randall at any time. This is great, though!



Yeah, I think it's funny that most of them went to Randall. It's like they went BACKWARDS with the Dime trend. lol

Except Gwar, they went to Madison. (madison amps are cool as hell!)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 30, 2007)

To be entirely fair, I think there is a bandwagon with reguards to Engl, but in a completely different way to Krank. As someone said, Engl have grown their reputation over time, not with sneaky business practices like Krank.

No suprise about Loomis switching to Engl though, but great to see it's happened anyway.

Welcome to the club, Jeff!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 30, 2007)

I just read about the SE....GASed in a big way. Saw the price tag and my heart shrank two sizes...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 30, 2007)

The SE really sounds incredible though, and it's well worth the price tag.

But check this out: Engl SE 670 w/ 6L6 and EL34, No Reserve! - (eBay item 120154829781 end time Aug-31-07 16:59:02 PDT)


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 30, 2007)

That's a steal! 

Damnit what a sexy amp, I wanna play out of one!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, it is a steal, and I'd seriously urge someone here to get it, because it's just an incredible piece of sexy amp goodness. The versatility and tone shaping options are second to none, and it's all midi switchable!


----------



## Cancer (Aug 30, 2007)

Y'know, I'm pretty sure that Loomis used to use Engl's all the time back in the Sanctuary days....


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2007)

its the best bandwagon i ever jumped on lol


----------



## Drew (Aug 30, 2007)

Vince said:


> Krank amps is going out of business? That's news to me.



I'd be curious to have this confirmed, too, as that's news to me as well.

I think the "bandwagon" with Engl was actually the reverse of that for Krank. With Krank, suddenly it seemed like there was a Krank in the hands of every up-and-coming metal/metalcore band, yet on this site I can only think of two guys (DSS3 and Zimbloth) who actually bought one. Engl, meanwhile, over the last year or so has gotten a lot of attention around here, and it seems like every time I turn around I'm seeing a "New Engl Day!" thread posted. That's finally beginning to "trickle up" where the number of bands using Engls are beginning to rise. 

Great move on Jeff's part, anyhow.


----------



## Groff (Aug 30, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Welcome to the club, Jeff!



I might be joining that club soon too...

But I can't afford an entire amp.

...But I can get a preamp. It's a start!


----------



## Jerich (Aug 30, 2007)

with all the merges out there nowadays it is hard to find one company doing it by themselves.. ie;crate/ampeg...Ibanez/zoom...Line6/Bogner....peavey/damage control..... whether they are as one company or they work with each others technologies they have some form of connection...KRANK has thinned out there production lines and technologies they have exhausted thier funds for advertisements which means endorsements have to go..what's next? you guessed it they are "possibly" trying to sell the company? we shall see...


----------



## Drew (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, there's a difference between that and "going out of business," Jerich.


----------



## Decipher (Aug 30, 2007)

This is pretty cool news. I was anticipating Jeff's move for a while now. Those SE's are goddamn nice........


----------



## noodles (Aug 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> I think the "bandwagon" with Engl was actually the reverse of that for Krank. With Krank, suddenly it seemed like there was a Krank in the hands of every up-and-coming metal/metalcore band, yet on this site I can only think of two guys (DSS3 and Zimbloth) who actually bought one. Engl, meanwhile, over the last year or so has gotten a lot of attention around here, and it seems like every time I turn around I'm seeing a "New Engl Day!" thread posted. That's finally beginning to "trickle up" where the number of bands using Engls are beginning to rise.



 Just ask Gary Kramer what happens when you spend all your money trying to buy endorsers.

The scary thing is, the early Kranks (like the Chadwick) were nowhere near as bad as the ones that followed. If they would have taken the time to really develop the products into something quality that most people would want to play, rather than buying up a bunch of guitarists, then they would actually develop a real customer base.

Most people don't know that they gave kickbacks to tier one endorsers for referrals. I had guys in local bands trying to get me to buy the amps, so they could get their check. Man, don't try to sell me gear at a gig.


----------



## Xykhron (Aug 30, 2007)

when an endorsed artist move from one brand to another, sometimes there is money spinning around....i.e. Megadeth's Mustaine.

About Krank out of bussiness...well, I don't mind at all. They have being endorsing every emerging band, but the true users/fans must be done due hard work, good products and better prices. They have good products, but so expensive (the ads on mags are expensive, too, hahahahaha...that's not hard work also!. People should buy amps using their ears not their eyes looking to who's using the amp...). 

In that price-range Laboga (from Poland) offers a reallly great metal amp. Also ENGL (even when I don't like them at all), and now Line6/Bogner.

A really hard-fight every day for every amp brand...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 30, 2007)

noodles said:


> Most people don't know that they gave kickbacks to tier one endorsers for referrals. I had guys in local bands trying to get me to buy the amps, so they could get their check. Man, don't try to sell me gear at a gig.



Dude that sucks! 

Glad they're going out of business tbh. With the likes of Engl and Mesa and many others making great amps, there really isn't a need for a sucky company like that creating these annoying business practices.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 30, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, I think it's funny that most of them went to Randall. It's like they went BACKWARDS with the Dime trend. lol
> 
> Except Gwar, they went to Madison. (madison amps are cool as hell!)



Soilwork did it backwards, too. They went from having a long history with Randall to a relatively recent switch over to Krank. As far as I know, they've switched again by now, but I haven't kept up.


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 30, 2007)

Loomis could play through a Gorilla and still have it sound godly. I can't wait for the new album.


----------



## Xykhron (Aug 30, 2007)

aldog1330 said:


> Loomis could play through a Gorilla and still have it sound godly. I can't wait for the new album.




That's true, hahahahha


----------



## Jeff (Aug 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> Great move on Jeff's part, anyhow.



Why thank you!  

Oh wait, you were referring to Jeff Loomis. Sorry. 

I think it's a great move too. Now if only they'd get a new singer........


----------



## Groff (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I think it's a great move too. Now if only they'd get a new singer........



I think warrel dane is one of the best singers alive today!  

 

;-)



Jerich said:


> they have exhausted thier funds for advertisements which means endorsements have to go...



Actually Krank doesn't compensate their artists, I don't even think they give them discounts (Heard this in an interview with one of the owners of Krank)


----------



## Drew (Aug 30, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Actually Krank doesn't compensate their artists, I don't even think they give them discounts (Heard this in an interview with one of the owners of Krank)



Nah, they give them the amps free instead.  

They definitely compensate artists if they give artists referral kickbacks. The owner would obviously have a reason to say otherwise - "Our amps are so awesome, we don't even pay people to use them, like other companies. They do it for free. Hell, they even buy the amps!"


----------



## Groff (Aug 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> The owner would obviously have a reason to say otherwise - "Our amps are so awesome, we don't even pay people to use them, like other companies. They do it for free. Hell, they even buy the amps!"



That wouldn't suprise me in the least.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 30, 2007)

After I get some pics from shows up I'm going to send them to Engl  They put users on their page with testimonials.


----------



## JMad81 (Aug 30, 2007)

This is some sweet news. I love my Engl.


----------



## Universe74 (Aug 30, 2007)

What is Smyth's status anyhow?


----------



## Stroked (Aug 30, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> What would you call engl then? Not saying that they dont sound good (better than the krankenstein in my opinion), but there is a massive surge towards engl.
> 
> I think its just from the fact that there are alot more amp companies (bigger ones anyway) that are coming up. Hell, in the last year engl, madison, diamond, macko, ect have started becoming names that alot of people mentioning. So I think people are just happy get something other than the marshall/mesa, or drop assloads of money on a bogner.



exactly...its all marketing. Look around and see who the guitar heros are, give them our amps and kiss their asses. Then said guitar hero drops the amps name in an interview , and every 16 year old kid that wants "guitar hero's" tone has to have the amp.


----------



## JMad81 (Aug 30, 2007)

Stroked said:


> exactly...its all marketing. Look around and see who the guitar heros are, give them our amps and kiss their asses. Then said guitar hero drops the amps name in an interview , and every 16 year old kid that wants "guitar hero's" tone has to have the amp.



Yup, little do they know half the Krank artists dont even use kranks. I was just looking through their endorsement list and barely anyone on the list actually plays them.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 30, 2007)

On the krank adds that run in guitar magazines, if you look for the shadows fall one where it has (bachand I beleive), there are no guts in the amp. Its a fucking dummy head. Okay, so shadows fall doesn't use the amps, so do they get the dummy heads for free? What would they do with free heads they dont want?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 30, 2007)

I played a show with God Forbid and they used Kranks. they actually sounded pretty good - nice mid crunch. Both used Ts9s in front, too. The cleans were...meh...but the distortion was articulate and clear. I preferred my own dual rec's tone when we played, but you know


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 30, 2007)

The revolutions dont sound bad. The tone on (yes I know boring) as I lay dying album (shadows something) was pretty cool. 

The first time I heard engl was from rammstein, on the reise, reise/rosenrot album (kinda like the load/reload thing, they did a bunch of songs, made an album. Pulled the leftovers that were good and did the second album)


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 30, 2007)

I played a krankenstein a few weeks ago and it really wasn't awful sounding, IMO. 

It wasn't very organic, but I coaxed some pretty good metal tones. The mid contour is WAYYYYY too sensitive, so any slight movement gives you a completely different tone (unfortunately, many of them weren't useable). It'd be a nightmare to tour with, in fear that you might hit that knob and mess your tone up 

Plus it was tight, but the bottom end seemed really loose. tight tone - loose bottom.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 30, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> I think warrel dane is one of the best singers alive today!



To each their own. He actually ruins Nevermore for me, much the same way LaBrie ruins DT for a lot of people.


----------



## kevenmo (Aug 31, 2007)

Universe74 said:


> What is Smyth's status anyhow?




"GUITARIST STEVE SMYTH PARTS WAYS WITH NEVERMORE

Guitarist Steve Smyth has officially parted ways with Nevermore, citing personal and business differences.
"

:: S t e v e S m y t h . c o m ::


----------



## loktide (Aug 31, 2007)

does someone have info on which ENGL loomis will be getting?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd assume he'll be playing a few different ones at first to find "his" tone/see what works best in a band application.


----------



## maccayoung (Aug 31, 2007)

Jeff said:


> To each their own. He actually ruins Nevermore for me, much the same way LaBrie ruins DT for a lot of people.



+1

but I can overcome the Nevermore vocals.... only cause the riffs are so awesome


----------



## loktide (Aug 31, 2007)

Jeff said:


> To each their own. He actually ruins Nevermore for me, much the same way LaBrie ruins DT for a lot of people.



i agree with LaBrie... but you would also have to kick Rudess from the band and get petrucci to get back to his 90's 

the vocals on nevermore fit the music quite well me thinks. On Enemies Of Reality they sound horrible though


----------



## JMad81 (Aug 31, 2007)

loktide said:


> does someone have info on which ENGL loomis will be getting?



Someone over at the ESP said loomis has been playing a powerball for a couple of months now. Since he has an official endorsement now im sure he will try a lot of ENGLs though.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2007)

kevenmo said:


> "GUITARIST STEVE SMYTH PARTS WAYS WITH NEVERMORE
> 
> Guitarist Steve Smyth has officially parted ways with Nevermore, citing personal and business differences.
> "
> ...



I'm sorry to hear this, since Steve is a great guy and an awesome guitarist, but I cannot say I'm surprised in the least. He was sidelined too long.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 31, 2007)

noodles said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, since Steve is a great guy and an awesome guitarist, but I cannot say I'm surprised in the least. He was sidelined too long.



that is a bummer. I wonder if Chris Broderick is going to replace him permanently now.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2007)

Jeff said:


> that is a bummer. I wonder if Chris Broderick is going to replace him permanently now.



I guess that depends on what Jag Panzer is doing in the future, and probably how much creative input Chris would have. Most of the next album has got to be written by now.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 1, 2007)

kevenmo said:


> "GUITARIST STEVE SMYTH PARTS WAYS WITH NEVERMORE
> 
> Guitarist Steve Smyth has officially parted ways with Nevermore, citing personal and business differences.
> "
> ...



Not suprised. He's been off their lineup on their myspace and official site for a while, and Smyth hasn't even mentioned Nevermore in most of his recent blogs until now.


----------



## FoxZero (Sep 1, 2007)

Personally, as much as I loved Jeff's tone I always thought it was lacking something on the more recent albums. Something in the mids. On the older Nevermore albums the tone sounded much clearer, before they started using Krank. On the more recent albums I thought maybe the EMGs he was using were having on overdose on crunch, but that couldn't be possible since almost every band I've heard that used EMGs sounded awesome and crystal clear, hell I recently played a guitar with EMG H passives and they sounded pretty badass both clean and distorted. His lacking tone has to be from the Kranks and I'm glad he's going with a much better amp company. Every ENGL I've heard so far has sounded pretty sick.

But in all honesty I bet if Jeff played through my blown piece of shit 1x12 Behringer combo, the speaker would come back to life and a god-like tone would start coming out.

It sucks Smyth is leaving Nevermore. I thought him and Jeff sounded great together, especially on the last album his soloing was excellent. And I heard a few months ago he had already written several songs for the next Nevermore album. I guess he's just too caught up in side projects and playing with other bands. Hopefully he'll return.

Oh yeah, Warrel Dane kicks ass in my opinion. I agree his vocals weren't that great on Enemies of Reality, but on Dead Heart in a Dead World and The Godless Endeavor they were amazing! The vocals on the song The Godless Endeavor blow me away every time.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 2, 2007)

loktide said:


> i agree with LaBrie... but you would also have to kick Rudess from the band and get petrucci to get back to his 90's
> 
> the vocals on nevermore fit the music quite well me thinks. On Enemies Of Reality they sound horrible though



I love the vox on that album


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 2, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> Personally, as much as I loved Jeff's tone I always thought it was lacking something on the more recent albums. Something in the mids. On the older Nevermore albums the tone sounded much clearer, before they started using Krank. On the more recent albums I thought maybe the EMGs he was using were having on overdose on crunch, but that couldn't be possible since almost every band I've heard that used EMGs sounded awesome and crystal clear, hell I recently played a guitar with EMG H passives and they sounded pretty badass both clean and distorted. His lacking tone has to be from the Kranks and I'm glad he's going with a much better amp company. Every ENGL I've heard so far has sounded pretty sick.



They also used Sneap's Dual recto for recording TGE


----------



## JMP2203 (Jun 4, 2009)

looks like he`s using a ts9 with his engl head


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2009)

A year and a half bump...for that?


----------



## JMP2203 (Jun 4, 2009)

MFB said:


> A year and a half bump...for that?



yes

why made a new topic...for that?

im sure lots of people will find that info useful


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> yes
> 
> why made a new topic...for that?
> 
> im sure lots of people will find that info useful



lots of people already know he uses a tubescreamer, it was a pretty pointless bump.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah, we know he used a tube screamer with his rectifiers, but not with the engl se

damn


----------



## Dylan S (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't get the hype over the SE. I think the Invader is a much better/more versatile amp to be honest. The SE does have a lot of bells and whistles but still has shared EQ's between the channels, whereas the Invader seems voiced towards a much more organic sound and has independent EQ for all 4 channels.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 4, 2009)

noodles said:


> I guess that depends on what Jag Panzer is doing in the future, and probably how much creative input Chris would have. Most of the next album has got to be written by now.


In light of recent developments, I find this post pretty amusing.


----------



## klutvott (Jun 4, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> I don't get the hype over the SE. I think the Invader is a much better/more versatile amp to be honest. The SE does have a lot of bells and whistles but still has shared EQ's between the channels, whereas the Invader seems voiced towards a much more organic sound and has independent EQ for all 4 channels.



This is exactly the reason why i sold my SE and got the Invader instead. It's much better amp IMO. Shared EQ


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

SEs have shared EQ? fuck that. 

there's no way I could justify spending that much on a shared EQ amp.


----------



## klutvott (Jun 4, 2009)

Each channel has it's own treble and gain control. Middle and bass are shared between two channels. I guess you can call it "semishared" or something like that. Still not very practical. The SE is insanely overpriced.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah I'd much rather a Savage or Invader


----------



## Dylan S (Jun 4, 2009)

I am honestly losing a lot of my love for ENGLs. I used to think the SE was the greatest thing ever until I discovered the whole 'semishared thing'. If ENGL will make an Invader with that amount of versatility, why not do something similar with the Invader. It costs an insanely large amount of money because you get all the bells and whistles of 3 effects loops and little buttons that do little things and whatever else, and an Invader still seems more practical to me.

People need to start giving the different kinds of Mesa Rectifier more love I think.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

Triple Rec is my fave amp bar none.

for me, Mesa > ENGL.


----------



## Dylan S (Jun 4, 2009)

Same.


----------



## TMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Groff said:


> Thank god that bandwagon trend is over.
> 
> And at least he didn't go to Randall like a lot of the Krank users did. (nothing against randall or anything)
> 
> When I played a Krank, it was cool... But I still like the sound of a mesa, or an old revved up JCM800



I don't know... I have yet to hear any Engl that I liked as much as the Randall V2. I can't say one good thing about any other Randall I've ever played, but the V2 is pretty beastly.

That said, Engls are better lead amps in general (with Randalls being better rhythm amps), so Engl is probably better suited to Loomis.



FoxZero said:


> Personally, as much as I loved Jeff's tone I always thought it was lacking something on the more recent albums. Something in the mids. On the older Nevermore albums the tone sounded much clearer, before they started using Krank. On the more recent albums I thought maybe the EMGs he was using were having on overdose on crunch, but that couldn't be possible since almost every band I've heard that used EMGs sounded awesome and crystal clear, hell I recently played a guitar with EMG H passives and they sounded pretty badass both clean and distorted. His lacking tone has to be from the Kranks and I'm glad he's going with a much better amp company.



Actually, I'm pretty sure he used Line-6 on the more recent albums, which could account for a less dynamic tone.


----------



## MTech (Jun 4, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> He probably got sick of Broderick's ENGLs drowning out his Krankenstein at gigs/rehearsals. Hopefully he got an a Savage, SE, Invader, etc.



If that's the case when will Chris get sick of Dave's Rocktron & Marshalls drowning him out?


----------



## Dylan S (Jun 4, 2009)

I have never seen any evidence that suggests Chris Broderick has trouble being heard in a mix situation, but I know that Powerballs are notorious for being an annoying amp to mix in a live situation. The other guitar player in my band plays a Powerball and my Recto eats him alive, and as a result he's getting rid of his PB and getting a Recto himself.


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 4, 2009)

so whats up with this ad? is jeff loomis using the axe fx now?







warning hueg picture


----------



## Dylan S (Jun 4, 2009)

He probably has one for studio/jamming use.

It's not uncommon for an artist who predominantly uses and is endorsed by tube amps, to also endorse a digital modeler or effects processor of sorts.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2009)

That was the stupidest thread bump I've ever seen.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 5, 2009)

TMM said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure he used Line-6 on the more recent albums, which could account for a less dynamic tone.



Even though he was/is endorsed by Line 6, they used "real amps" when tracking the albums.

-Dead Heart in a Dead World: 2channel Dual Rectifier with a TS9, Marshall 1960 cab, Shure SM57
-Enemies of Reality: Triple Rectifier with a TS9
-This Godless Endeavor: 2channel Mesa Dual Rectifier and a Krank Rev 1.
-Zero Order Phase: ENGL SE

This info is from Andy Sneap, who produced and mixed DHIADW, This Godless Endeavor and remixed EOR. Jeff Loomis himself said that they used a Mesa Triple when tracking EOR.

Oh, and the info about the gear used on ZOP is from Neil Kernon who produced and mixed the album.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

^ solid info


----------



## TMM (Jun 5, 2009)

Shaman said:


> Even though he was/is endorsed by Line 6, they used "real amps" when tracking the albums.
> 
> -Dead Heart in a Dead World: 2channel Dual Rectifier with a TS9, Marshall 1960 cab, Shure SM57
> -Enemies of Reality: Triple Rectifier with a TS9
> ...



pwn'd, damn


----------



## svart (Jun 5, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> I have never seen any evidence that suggests Chris Broderick has trouble being heard in a mix situation, but I know that Powerballs are notorious for being an annoying amp to mix in a live situation. The other guitar player in my band plays a Powerball and my Recto eats him alive, and as a result he's getting rid of his PB and getting a Recto himself.



 sounds awfully familiar! 

used to own a PB and got slammed every rehearsal untill I sold it and got my triple recto


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> I have never seen any evidence that suggests Chris Broderick has trouble being heard in a mix situation, but I know that Powerballs are notorious for being an annoying amp to mix in a live situation. The other guitar player in my band plays a Powerball and my Recto eats him alive, and as a result he's getting rid of his PB and getting a Recto himself.





svart said:


> sounds awfully familiar!
> 
> used to own a PB and got slammed every rehearsal untill I sold it and got my triple recto


All you had to do was go to Gigantour... I don't think I've seen 1 band play an Engl that sounded good to me unless both guys were on one. Don't get me wrong I like the sound of them when you're by yourself, but I do think they sound and feel rather SS. It's just that every time I see a band where one guy has one and the other doesn't it ends up exactly how you both described with your Rectos.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 6, 2009)

TMM said:


> That said, Engls are better lead amps in general (with Randalls being better rhythm amps), so Engl is probably better suited to Loomis.



i agree


----------

